
Ambrosia: the startup harvesting the blood of the young - pwtweet
https://www.theguardian.com/society/shortcuts/2017/aug/21/ambrosia-the-startup-harvesting-the-blood-of-the-young
======
jstewartmobile
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWdCyfrt7Z8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWdCyfrt7Z8)

------
htk
Interesting subject, too bad the writing is immature.

